# Andinoacara new genus ex "Aequidens" pulcher-rivul



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

> *ABSTRACT*
> 
> Phylogenetic relationships among cichlasomatine cichlids were studied using an extensive taxon sampling and both morphological and molecular data sets. A new genus, _*Andinoacara n. gen.*_ with six species (_*A. pulcher-rivulatus*_* group* of previous authors) from trans-andean South America and NW cis-andean South America, is described based on results of phylogenetic and diagnosability analyses and tests of alternative topologies Our results demonstrate that cichlasomatine cichlid diversity is divided into five principal lineages composed of eleven genera and three suprageneric clades: the [(_Bujurquina, Tahuantinsuyoa_), (_Andinoacara_) (BAT) clade; the (_Cleithracara, (Nannacara, Ivanacara_)] clade (NIC) plus _Laetacara and 'Aequidens' hoehnei_; and the (_Aequidens, Cichlasoma_) clade, where _Aequidens_ is paraphyletic to _Cichlasoma_. *Two former Aequidens species are additionally transferred into Krobia (K. potaroensis, K. paloemeuensis)*. '_Aequidens' hoehnei _probably represents a unique evolutionary lineage and would thus qualify for a separate generic status. Molecular data are yet not available for this species and its generic status requires further study. Relationships between the three suprageneric clades and between _Acaronia_ and _Krobia_ could not be convincingly resolved with our data set of two mitochondrial (16S and cyt b) and two nuclear (S7 and RAG1) molecular markers and 96 morphological characters.


http://www.aquaesfera.org/panel/showthread.php?t=3979


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet!! Finally!!! Now that the blue acara group has a genus, maybe they will get to work on the GT species mess!!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

So another Msc or Phd student gets a paper written... How does this change anything other then making yet another scientific name for hobbyists to remember and butcher? I don't expect Blue Acara's are going start behaving differently...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well two things. It gives blue acaras and green terrors a scientific name again. The have been orphaned without a genus for something like 20 years now.

Secondly, you can't really describe the species in that green terror mess until you had a proper genus to work from. Which means someone might hopefully figure out if we are dealing with 2 or 5 green terrors. Very important if you want to avoid hybrids and such.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

So just for clarification, the species within the genus are:
sp. "Goldsaum" 
latifrons 
pulcher - Blue Acara 
rivulatus 
sapayensis
sp. "Silversaum"


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You forgot one of the three blue acaras *DFF* ... though it's often called gold or red acara, _A. coeruleopunctatus_, as well as the oddball of the group, _A. biseriatus_. I am betting these two take the place of the two (or 4) sp. saum's as the 6 described species in the genus, with the saum mess awaiting to be described.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey *Rafael.*

Can you get us a link to the paper on the web ? I tried to search for it but got nothing.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Joels fish said:


> Hey *Rafael.*
> 
> Can you get us a link to the paper on the web ? I tried to search for it but got nothing.


http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi- ... 0/PDFSTART


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Well thats a start , but all I can get is the abstract and some references . Cant read the paper. I guess I should say I refuse to pay to read the paper. Anyone got a link to the paper that doesn't charge to read it?


----------



## zrudicka (Jun 3, 2009)

Dears,

I am author of the article. 
If you want the PDF of Andinoacara article, write me e-mail to dr.zanaATseznam.cz with the subject "Andinoacara article request". Unfortunately, it is forbidden to provide the copy of article for free downloading...

Regards,

Zuzana Musilova


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

illy-d said:


> So another Msc or Phd student gets a paper written... How does this change anything other then making yet another scientific name for hobbyists to remember and butcher? I don't expect Blue Acara's are going start behaving differently...


It's not so much giving a new name to something just for the sake of renaming something.... usually. It's all about who is related to who, and how they play out on the tree of life. Until recently, New World cichlids have been a big pile of uncertainty. Nice to have a little bit more understanding!

-Ryan


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

RyanR said:


> It's not so much giving a new name to something just for the sake of renaming something.... usually. It's all about who is related to who, and how they play out on the tree of life. Until recently, New World cichlids have been a big pile of uncertainty. Nice to have a little bit more understanding!
> 
> -Ryan


Agreed. I admit to being very interested in reading articles like this.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Woot!!!

Described species:

_A. biseriatus_ (I wish some brave souls would go and bring these Gold Acaras back!!)
_A. coeruleopuntctatus_
_A. latifrons_
_A. pulcher_
_A. rivulatus_
_A. sapayensis_

With the saums undescribed of course, as well as another undescribed species, _A. sp. _ Maracaibo, which seems to be a fourth blue acara species.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The Saums are like the Rodney Dangerfields of the Acaras, no respect.

Maybe someone will get around to them one day.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a step in the right direction. You couldn't really address the saums as species until you had a genus to put them in. Remember they as well as the blue acaras have been orphaned for twenty three years now. This step had to be done before anyone could tackle the whole riv/saum mess.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree 100% , I just hate seeing them languishing with a scientific identity crisis. Like I said , maybe one day someone will get around to them.


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Does anyone know what _A. rivulatus_ AKV? :-?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi *Rafael.*,

Do you mean does anyone know what A. rivulatus is?


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi DeadFishFloating.

At the document can be read: _Andinoacara rivulatus_ "Ecuador" and _A. rivulatus_ "AKV"

AKV is an acronym? :-?

Thanks in advance,

Rafael.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I would assume it's the Peruvian _A. rivulatus_ but am not sure ...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *Rafael.*,

I haven't read the article. I'm too cheap to pay... :roll:

At a guess, and this is really reaching here as I don't know if the original article is in english, AKV could stand for All Known Varients.

So we have Andinoacara rivulatus "Ecuador" the described species, and A. rivulatus "AKV" as in the saum variants.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> I haven't read the article. I'm too cheap to pay... :roll:


Just email Zuzana, who left an e-mail address earlier in the thread. Nice work!

You should never have pay for primary scientific literature. If you can't get it through the library of a public university/college/institution, see if the author(s) each have a professional website that either has the paper posted as a PDF, or just ask the author(s) for a copy of the article. No one but the publisher makes money off of this stuff, and honestly, it's nice when someone asks for a copy of your research for two reasons: Helps get your ideas out there and circulated (most important thing in science!), and it also lets you know that someone else cares about the stuff that 90% of the rest of the world doesn't. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I think *DFF* nailed the acronym ... the pulcher has it as well.

Though since the saums are listed seperately, I don't think it refers to them.


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Page 5:

_Andinoacara sp._ "Silbersaum".
_A. rivulatus_ "Ecuador".
_A. rivulatus_ AKV.

_A. cf. pulcher_ "Venezuela".
_A. pulcher _"Trinidad".
_A. pulcher_ AKV.

Rafael.

DeadFishFloating: "At a guess, and this is really reaching here as I don't know if the original article is in english, AKV could stand for All Known Varients".

I think you're right. :wink:


----------

